# Get papers for my pit



## jessierayculver1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not sure on how to figure out what bloodline my pit is. How would I find that out and get papers?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If the parents aren't registered purebreds you can't.


----------

